
Zuckerberg Says Twitter Is Wrong to Fact-Check Trump - laurex
https://www.newsweek.com/zuckerberg-says-twitter-wrong-fact-check-trump-1506958
======
mcph
Ay carumba. Like many who have been posting about this, I really struggle with
his attitude here.

I frequently have a knee-jerk emotional response to Zuck's commentary on this
topic, but even taking a step back and assessing logically I have a fairly
critical take:

1) If a founder is going to oppose corporate arbitration of "truth" of content
on the basis that the venue for that content is a platform, then it's
essential that the same policies be uniformly applied across the platform
itself. If policies aren't uniform, then the venue isn't really a platform.
But Facebook routinely arbitrates content on the basis of "accuracy" or
"realness" to progress the business: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
vietnam-facebook-exclusiv...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-vietnam-
facebook-exclusive/exclusive-facebook-agreed-to-censor-posts-after-vietnam-
slowed-traffic-sources-idUSKCN2232JX). Why should policies be different
domestically?

2) His reference to "private companies" and the inference that such companies
shouldn't arbitrate content because they're private implies that public
companies, by nature of being public, are somehow better equipped to arbitrate
content (because the market can then respond to their arbitration through the
stock price?). That attitude draws a logical relationship between share price
and "rightness" that rubs me the wrong way.

I think I have to reserve judgment until the entire interview is released,
since this is a snippet cut to hype the segment.

